# McCulloch Gas Blower MB3202 32 CC



## rickl43065 (Jun 12, 2006)

Help.

I have a McCulloch Gas Blower, MB3202 32 CC.

It starts and runs well for about 20 minutes, but loses power until it eventually stalls. It will not restart (easily) until the engine completely cools..
It is leaking some oil from the crankcase. I have already replaced the manifold gasket.

It has about 60+ hours of full throttle use.

Time for a new one?

Rick


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

If you have oil running from the crankcase(and I presume we are talking 2 cycle here), that spells crankcase leak. Maybe a shaft seal or whatever, but if you clean it up and find/fix the leak, it may run just fine. Crankcase leaks cause lean fuel mixtures mean hot engines mean severe engine wear. I have run the little 2cycles on blowers, weed eaters chain saws for up to fifteen years and still going. they are tough. Want near trouble free operation? use a fine filtered funnel or any filter suitable for gasoline to pour your fuel through when fueling and keep the air filter clean. Happy motoring


----------

